# Sig Request



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hey my last request was Dec 1st, 2008 it was
http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/47322-sig-request.html

The Request: I want a sig of myself please.

Pics:















































Title: Kamikaze Myers

Colors: Any

Use any of the pics, any colors, themes whatever. You are the artist just make me something pretty. I will hook you up with some points, i have none right now but once my bets pay out i will be good. Thanks.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll definitely do something for this.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesomeness thanks man.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

My attempt:










If you choose it, it's on the house champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I got one for you to, and dont worry about credits either,


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Both awesome guys thanks a lot, i have the happy post fight sig and the intense pre fight sig.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kamikaze145 said:


> Both awesome guys thanks a lot, i have the happy post fight sig and the intense pre fight sig.


Haha yeah, that's what it looks like too. :thumb02:


----------

